
Ask HN: Have you ever ran or worked for a creative agency? - debt
I was wondering if anyone has experience running or working for an agency.
======
kennyasare
I co-founded, and was the Principal/ Creative Director of one for the better
part of the last 10 years. I can probably give you a pretty good answer for
any questions about the business. What do you want to know?

Edit: www.macleodasare.com

